# Adult humor in childrens movies?



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

**disclaimer I realize I could avoid all this by NOT letting him watch TV/DVD's but allowing some TV/DVD's is a choice DH and I have made and I don't feel guilty about it.**

Anyone else kind of bothered by this??

James has recently developed a love for the movie Cars. I've seen the dang thing so often I can enact it for you word for word.







: Probably better than the actors









Anyway...the adult humor and language kind of bothers me. It's intended for children. This humor isn't stuff kids would really 'get' but I don't know how appropriate it is.

Three points that stick out in my mind:

At one point Lightening McQueen is talking to his sponsors and one sponsor says something about clearing enough money to finally buy headlines. To which McQueen says racecars don't need headlights because the track is always lit...and sponsor 2 says "Well so is my brother but he still needs headlights." *laughter ensues*

Point 2 McQueen is at his 'fan' area and 2 female cars come up and introduce themselves as his biggest fans and proceed to 'flash their headlights at him'

And point 3 is more of a language issue than a humor issue McQueen is in Radiator Springs fixing the road and 2 vans come into town and he tries to get them to 'rescue' him and proceeds to scream "I'm in Hillbilly Hell!"







:

There are a few other points where the words 'idiot' 'moron' and 'fool' are used.

Again, I realize I could ban "Cars" but it truly is James favorite movie and I don't really want to take it away because of stuff he doesn't get but I do, kwim?

Just in general, what are your thoughts about adult humor/language in movies intended for children?


----------



## lesley&grace (Jun 7, 2005)

IMHO....

It does not really bother me. And in those cases where it does bother me, I don`t let my kids watch that particular show or movie. Cars does not concern me personally.

Those little adult jokes are put in there so the grown-up attending the film with the child won`t be bored to tears. From my own personal experience I know that my son doesn`t get them because he`s asked Dh and I why we are hysterical with laughter at parts he does not understand. We`ve always just told him that sometimes grown-ups find stuff funny that kids don`t understand.

As for some of the inappropriate language, well if he notices and makes comments you can use that as a teaching moment...talk to him about words that are not considered polite and that yes while they are used by some people, even people we really like, it does not mean that HE is allowed to do it.

Odds are though, he is not even noticing it.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

Honestly, it doesn't bother me at all. In fact, I hate cartoons, but I will watch ones that add in a little adult humor. I think it depends on what kind, though. Especially pixar movies tend to have the kind I appreciate. Over the Hedge had some adult themes in more on an encompassing joke/political issues. Nothing sexual, though. I would draw the line at over sexual, though there is a teensy bit of that in Toy Story.

And about cussing...somewhat depends on context, but I curse like a sailor, so I don't think my kids notice.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lesley&grace* 
IMHO....

It does not really bother me. And in those cases where it does bother me, I don`t let my kids watch that particular show or movie. Cars does not concern me personally.

Those little adult jokes are put in there so the grown-up attending the film with the child won`t be bored to tears. From my own personal experience I know that my son doesn`t get them because he`s asked Dh and I why we are hysterical with laughter at parts he does not understand. We`ve always just told him that sometimes grown-ups find stuff funny that kids don`t understand.

As for some of the inappropriate language, well if he notices and makes comments you can use that as a teaching moment...talk to him about words that are not considered polite and that yes while they are used by some people, even people we really like, it does not mean that HE is allowed to do it.

Odds are though, he is not even noticing it.

I feel the exact same way.


----------



## mija y mijo (Dec 6, 2006)

Funny, I was just having this conversation last night!

It really bothers me. I don't see why they have to put adult humor in for the parents to be able to enjoy a film. There are many "clean" animated movies that I enjoy watching with DD. Movies like Shrek are funny and DH and I enjoy watching them, but feel they are not appropriate for DD to watch at this age. I remember taking her to see Shrek 2 and being shocked at some of the content (not what I would call a children's film!).

I really wish they would come out with a great G rated animated movie I can take my kid to the theater to see! I think the last one was Brother Bear.


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Guess I should say it doesn't bug me enough to ban it. Just enough to think "Dude, isn't this a KIDS movie?"

Swearing...well DH and I cuss like sailors so I should probably chill on that...especially considering James dropped a toy on his foot yesterday and said "[email protected]**t, ow."














:


----------



## RainCoastMama (Oct 13, 2004)

I like it - as someone mentioned, it's so we're not bored to tears. Most movies/shows are more subtle and use mostly pop culture references, like Sesame Street, the Muppet Show, loads of Disney movies. I've really not seen any with offensive sexual/drug references like you mentioned...hmm...maybe they go over my head


----------



## chicagomom (Dec 24, 2002)

It bugs me.

We were watching Ice Age 2 the other day and it's got some pretty raunchy sexual innuendo, enough that if I'd known about it beforehand I would have suggested something else. Totally unnecessary.


----------



## Iris' Mom (Aug 3, 2007)

It depends, but overall it doesn't bother me -- sometimes it's the only thing that makes those movies bearable.

What really bothers me are the cartoons where the whole theme is just inappropriate IMO. For example, the was just one episode of one of those cartoon networks cartoons that was a take on that female astronaut that was stalking her ex's girlfriend and drove from tx to fl in some space age diaper. The whole cartoon was about this character wearing a diaper and everyone teasing him until they tried it out and realized how convenient it was just to go all day long in a diaper. I'm forever finding new shows to ban.


----------



## amydidit (Jan 21, 2005)

Doesn't bother me at all. At least that way both of us (me and DD) can enjoy the movie. But then again, I don't see the point in sheltering my children from quite as much as some people.


----------



## Brigianna (Mar 13, 2006)

Adult humor, or "adult" humor? I don't mind humor that appeals to the parents and kids aren't likely to get, but there's no reason it has to be sexual or vulgar or otherwise family-unfriendly. Sesame Street and The Muppet Show are great for this--there are many jokes and references and subplots unlikely to be understood by the child audience, but they are mostly cultural references and the like, not sexual suggestiveness. You can make it adult-friendly without making it "adult."


----------



## amydidit (Jan 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Iris' Mom* 
For example, the was just one episode of one of those cartoon networks cartoons that was a take on that female astronaut that was stalking her ex's girlfriend and drove from tx to fl in some space age diaper. The whole cartoon was about this character wearing a diaper and everyone teasing him until they tried it out and realized how convenient it was just to go all day long in a diaper.

I saw that... it was hilarious!


----------



## leewd (Aug 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Iris' Mom* 
What really bothers me are the cartoons where the whole theme is just inappropriate IMO. For example, the was just one episode of one of those cartoon networks cartoons that was a take on that female astronaut that was stalking her ex's girlfriend and drove from tx to fl in some space age diaper. The whole cartoon was about this character wearing a diaper and everyone teasing him until they tried it out and realized how convenient it was just to go all day long in a diaper. I'm forever finding new shows to ban.

Are you sure that wasn't on "Adult Swim." Those cartoons are NOT mean for children.

DH and I watch a lot of animation and we LOVE it. But we try to be very careful about what the kiddos watch. As long as I really think the adult jokes go over their heads (the headlights), I'm okay with it. But in Shrek having the donkey referred to as an a$$ over and over is too much for my taste. I don't want my kids saying that word!

I don't want them to see overtly sexual humor or hear "bad words" even if they are trying to disguise them.


----------



## lovesdaffodils (Jul 11, 2007)

Most of it doesn't bother me, but our DS is just as likely to hear those kinds of jokes/words from DH and me as from a movie.


----------



## Iris' Mom (Aug 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amydidit* 
I saw that... it was hilarious!

Yeah, ds thought so too, it was just typical potty humor to him. It was definitely cartoon network -- most of the shows on that channel I don't think are for kids either, but my 17 yo loves it, so my 6 yo gets a lot of it when my back is turned.


----------



## MtBikeLover (Jun 30, 2005)

It doesn't bother me at all. It makes it more entertaining for the adults to watch.


----------



## PiePie (Oct 2, 2006)

i'm with *mtbikelover*, both on _cars_ and on movies that appeal to both adults and kids. no sexual content that would make you squirm to watch with your kids, but jokes that appeal to the grownups in the room have always been there -- e.g., the original "sesame st.," _free to be you and me,_ i could go on and on.


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

Doesn't bother me at all. In fact it makes them tolerable. I never forget the way I spit my coffee out when watching the animaniacs one day and the buxom blonde wants to ask a character pretending to me a king a question and she says "Sire?" and he responds with "Not now, but maybe later" with a wink.


----------



## Qestia (Sep 26, 2005)

Dude, DS _adores_ Shrek 1 and 2. The parts that made me wince (the "cops" part of shrek 2) he didn't bat an eyelash at--but he always makes me fast forward through the scene in the potion factory, I dunno why that bugs him when the giant fire breathing dragon in shrek 1 doesn't. In theory I'm opposed to adult stuff, but it does make watching the movies over and over and over tolerable. (And yes, TV was on my list of things I'd never, ever do as a parent. Like cosleeping. LOL)


----------



## Girlprof (Jun 11, 2007)

This is slightly off topic, but we're having huge success watching older classic "adult" movies with DS, age 3. He's seen Bringing Up Baby, Robin Hood (with Errol Flynn - tons of shooting and sword fighting, though, if you're bothered by that), and something else from that era - I forget what. With a little explaining, these movies are accessible even to pretty young children. And, huge benefit, no product tie-ins. We got the idea from a great book by Ty Burr - called something like "Watching Classic Movies with your Family". DS does not know that these movies were originally intended for adults and does not even seem to notice that some of them are in black and white.

Sarah


----------



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

Honestly? This is one of the reasons DD is TV-free and has never seen a movie. I'm no prude, but I like my kids to stay kids as long as possible. (Although I'm less concerned about double entendres than about obnoxious language and name-calling.)


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

Hehe, I really like Cars.

Adult humor in kids' movies doesn't phase me, but we also allow our daughter to watch whatever we watch . . . I am just used to explaining what we find funny and why, if she asks. She's pretty savvy and doesn't have trouble grsping the concepts even if she doesn't quite get the humor, and there's still a lot that just goes over her head.

I like having the opportunity to talk about the things other parents find tough or awkward, though. I guess I'm just weird.


----------



## treqi (Dec 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brigianna* 
Adult humor, or "adult" humor? I don't mind humor that appeals to the parents and kids aren't likely to get, but there's no reason it has to be sexual or vulgar or otherwise family-unfriendly. Sesame Street and The Muppet Show are great for this--there are many jokes and references and subplots unlikely to be understood by the child audience, but they are mostly cultural references and the like, not sexual suggestiveness. You can make it adult-friendly without making it "adult."









:

I have recently been watching reruns of "Home Improvement" and Tim says stuff like "back the "truck" up" (f#@k) and theres alot of sex stuff but when I was 8 and waching it I had NO CLUE......


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

I'm for it! Makes it bearable for me to watch. She gets far worse language from us and can tell us when it's inappropriate and when it's appropriate.


----------



## Needle in the Hay (Sep 16, 2006)

I do like the jokes that are like winks to adults. I didn't even notice the "hillbilly hell" line when we saw Cars at the cinema. My DS has it on DVD and hasn't repeated that. I don't mind it anyway as I don't consider it to be a "bad" word when used to mean an awful place. That's not the same as "what the hell were you thinking?". I like jokes like the "lit" one. Harmless to kids, amusing to adults.

I'll have to rewatch the Muppet Movie but I didn't think all the wink-wink jokes in that one were all totally innocent either.

I do have a problem with needless rudeness in movies. There is a totally unnecessary line in "George of the Jungle" when the main female character's father says about his wife "That woman is a pain in the ass". It's not the language that bothers me so much as the needless disrespect towards his wife. We the audience already know she's being a pain so it's a completely gratuitous insult.

But the humor thrown in, when done well, benefits everyone.

Oh and a PP mentioned Brother Bear. Yes it's free of innuendo, but it's also a heavy movie! We like it a lot but the brother and the bear's mama dying is some tough stuff we're giving our LOs to digest.


----------



## Astrogirl (Oct 23, 2007)

Mark me down as another who hates it. Actually, i find it condescending to adults, esp if its thrown in there to keep us from getting bored. Maybe I'm 'special', but I don't need winks and nudges to watch a kids show or movie, I'm quite happy to sit there and just enjoy it.







:

eta: I do agree about the Muppet show. I watch it now and laugh my ass off.


----------



## shayinme (Jan 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ellien C* 
I'm for it! Makes it bearable for me to watch. She gets far worse language from us and can tell us when it's inappropriate and when it's appropriate.

I totally agree. Lately I am so glad dd is starting to like things like the Incredibles and the Muppet Show. Makes my tv viewing with her much more tolerable, Barney and things of that ilk drive me crazy.

Shay


----------



## lisalou (May 20, 2005)

Depends on the adult humor. To me, movies that need to rely on potty jokes and "adult" humor aren't that good to begin with. But I love the Muppet Show, Bugs Bunny cartoons and old movies that seem wholesome on one level and that have clever innuendo on another level.


----------



## Needle in the Hay (Sep 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisalou* 
Depends on the adult humor. To me, movies that need to rely on potty jokes and "adult" humor aren't that good to begin with. But I love the Muppet Show, Bugs Bunny cartoons and old movies that seem wholesome on one level and that have clever innuendo on another level.

I definitely mean the clever innuendo, funny word plays, etc. It would not have occurred to me that the potty jokes were thrown in for the adults. I wouldn't want to take them out though, they are usually my DS' favorite parts (the tractors in Cars, the armpit noises in Monster House, the burp in Surf's Up, etc.)


----------



## Needle in the Hay (Sep 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Astrogirl* 
Mark me down as another who hates it. Actually, i find it condescending to adults, esp if its thrown in there to keep us from getting bored. Maybe I'm 'special', but I don't need winks and nudges to watch a kids show or movie, I'm quite happy to sit there and just enjoy it.







:

eta: I do agree about the Muppet show. I watch it now and laugh my ass off.

If it were very obvious I agree it could seem condescending. I also make a difference between a wink and a nudge









A wink is like "we're having fun making this movie and we know it's not just kids watching, we hope you have fun watching it too" A wink is subtle.

A nudge is something different. I can't think of an example off the top of my head but I've seen it before. It's when it's so clear they just want to try to get a laugh from the adults and they put that before the integrity of the movie. A nudge is obnoxious, annoying, something done when you are not laughing and someone is trying to get you to...


----------



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

It depends. Some of the stuff in the old bugs bunny cartoons was funny, and the puns in the Fractured Fairy Tales I liked. But I absolutely hated the stuff in The Cat in the Hat. Completely inappropriate, not to mention a _lousy_ movie. If it's political or a pun I don't mind, but if it's risque or swearing, it's inappropriate.


----------



## Mama Dragon (Dec 5, 2005)

Doesn't bother me. I say way, way worse around them


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

it doesnt bother me, even veggietales has some adult humor and references in it.


----------



## Sisyphus (Mar 26, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisalou* 
Depends on the adult humor. To me, movies that need to rely on potty jokes and "adult" humor aren't that good to begin with. But I love the Muppet Show, Bugs Bunny cartoons and old movies that seem wholesome on one level and that have clever innuendo on another level.

Just curious, the gratuitous violence and name calling in Bugs Bunny doesn't bother you, but the stuff in movies like Cars and Shrek does? (you didn't mention those specifically, but they seem to be the two most often brought up in this thread).

If so, that is really interesting to me. I let my kids watch Shrek, Cars and their ilk, but won't let them watch BB because of the violence, constant name calling and racial/ethnic insensitivity (which were par for the course for the era they were produced in, but IMO are completely inappropriate and *not* OK in 2007).

I get WAY more upset at hearing characters disparage one another over and over again (i.e. "stupid", "moron", "dummy" etc.) and racial insensitivity sends me over the edge (i.e. I remember seeing "black face" in BB on numerous occasions) but the female cars "flashing headlights" - doesn't bother me at all simply because my sons don't have a clue what the adult context of that might be. They get that the girls are flirting, but nothing more.

Interesting thread







Different strokes for different folks. Always interesting to "hear" what other people think.


----------



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sisyphus* 
Just curious, the gratuitous violence and name calling in Bugs Bunny doesn't bother you, but the stuff in movies like Cars and Shrek does? (you didn't mention those specifically, but they seem to be the two most often brought up in this thread).

If so, that is really interesting to me. I let my kids watch Shrek, Cars and their ilk, but won't let them watch BB because of the violence, constant name calling and racial/ethnic insensitivity (which were par for the course for the era they were produced in, but IMO are completely inappropriate and *not* OK in 2007).

I get WAY more upset at hearing characters disparage one another over and over again (i.e. "stupid", "moron", "dummy" etc.) and racial insensitivity sends me over the edge (i.e. I remember seeing "black face" in BB on numerous occasions) but the female cars "flashing headlights" - doesn't bother me at all simply because my sons don't have a clue what the adult context of that might be. They get that the girls are flirting, but nothing more.

Interesting thread







Different strokes for different folks. Always interesting to "hear" what other people think.


OMG! You're right. I had forgotten about that. I really haven't seen cartoons in a while! And the anvils being dropped on the heads, all the punches in the face. Yup. You're right. Do they still show those cartoons?

The stuff that really bugs me the most in _current_ movies/cartoons is the overtly sexual stuff in kid's movies. The 'dirty hoe' line in The Cat in the Hat stands out in my mind. It was just completely inappropriate for 7 and 8 year olds.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

LOL! Okay, clearly I'm more naive than I thought--the 'flashing headlights' thing in Cars _completely_ went over my head. And I'm 21! The 'lit' jokes struck me as funny, not obscene, and nothing a kid'd be likely to pick up on anyway. What I thought was slightly more disturbing was the use of the word 'sexy' (I know, not the end of the world, just an odd word to find in a kid's film!), and Sally's rather obvious infatuation with Lightning just before he left town. I blushed.







But I adore the film, and wouldn't have a problem with showing it to my children.

Now, Shrek 3, detailing how Shrek and Fiona aren't going to have time for certain activities once the kids are born... _that's_ kinda disturbing. Barnyard, in which the male cows have udders and produce milk... that's _beyond_ disturbing.

Incidentally, I was shocked by the 'adult' content of _The Sound of Music_, _Oklahoma!_ (which is downright dodgy) and _The Fiddler on the Roof_ when I watched them again as a grownup. As a kid, I remembered the songs and scraps of the plot, but there was SO much I didn't pick up on. I'm not saying 'Let your kids watch whatever they want, they'll only remember the innocent stuff', but kids do seem to have some kind of filtering system. Heck, _Milo and Otis_ is a bit of a traumatic watch these days!


----------



## NaomiLorelie (Sep 2, 2004)

I love a kids movie with clever word plays. Flushed Away is hysterical no matter what age you are. I can do without potty jokes, but then some people love them, adult and kids alike. I don't have a problem with a movie as long as the content isn't worse than what I will allow my children be exposed to in day-to-day life. I think that to a certain point children being around "adult-type" conversation is fine, even beneficial. My kids understand a lot of what they see. My five and three year old watch the Lord of the Rings with their dad and they obviously understand that it is fiction. If they thought things like that were real and scary I would never let them watch it. They seem to really just understand that movies equal entertainment.


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

I guess I'm reading too much into it. As part of a project in high school we watched Casper (the one with Christina Ricci) to see if it was *truly* acceptable for children...when you take the 'Just flipping entertain me and don't make me think' filter off and actually *watch* some 'kids' movies it's semi-shocking.

I remember in Casper there was an actual bad swear word that I'd REALLY prefer my child not say (B*tch).

I like Cars because of the message at the end, and the way even though Chic won the race no one liked him...sore winner message. And I'm glad most of the adult stuff is completely over James' head and probably will be for a good long time.









It just kind of struck me as odd that they have such content in a childrens movie. I get making it entertaining for mom and dad too...but I don't need stupid humor to take my kid to the movies.

As for some of the 'clean' movies (Brother Bear, etc)...some of the subject matter is WAY too deep for me...


----------



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loraxc* 
Honestly? This is one of the reasons DD is TV-free and has never seen a movie. I'm no prude, but I like my kids to stay kids as long as possible. (Although I'm less concerned about double entendres than about obnoxious language and name-calling.)

What she said...

We let DS watch the original, old school Wallace & Grommit short where they go to the moon once. There's probably 1 page of dialog in the whole thing. DH and I didn't remember any of it being sassy or aggressive, so we went with the flow.

Well at one point Wallace bangs his fist on a moon robot that is not working right and says "come on you stupid robot"







:
DS ran around saying stupid for months before we cold talk him down and get him to understand is wasn't a nice word.







:

So I can not even fathom letting him watch Cars where names like moron and idiot and so on are thrown about.

I am guilty of bad language at home, but I am a GROWN UP. When kids see a kid's movie where that language is used and is glamorized, then it makes it seem as if that is acceptable for kids.
There are things grown ups can do like drive and swear and drink coffee and wine and go boating without a life jacket









The multi layered humor of the Muppet Show era was more political and cultural in nature. Never violent, sexual, rude, aggressive.

If you want it spelled out for you... go to www.kidsinmind.com and look up any kids movie and read what it says and ask yourself if you want your 2-3-4 year old exposed to that stuff.

http://www.kids-in-mind.com/c/cars.htm

http://www.kids-in-mind.com/s/shrekthethird.htm

http://www.kids-in-mind.com/i/iceage2themeltdown.htm

On the rare family movie night we stick to documentaries (IMAX are great) and Gene Kelly dancing on You Tube around here. The only full movie I have found that doesn't make us wince is The Black Stallion (we DO skip the 6 minutes of the ship wreck, living on boat we don't want to scar our poor kid!). It's a beautiful movie with no antagonist. Very few movies lack a "bad guy" these days.


----------



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

thanks for that website!


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Girlprof* 
This is slightly off topic, but we're having huge success watching older classic "adult" movies with DS, age 3. He's seen Bringing Up Baby, Robin Hood (with Errol Flynn - tons of shooting and sword fighting, though, if you're bothered by that), and something else from that era - I forget what. With a little explaining, these movies are accessible even to pretty young children. And, huge benefit, no product tie-ins. We got the idea from a great book by Ty Burr - called something like "Watching Classic Movies with your Family". DS does not know that these movies were originally intended for adults and does not even seem to notice that some of them are in black and white.

Sarah

DD watches virtually no tv (she's seen 4 movies and the occasional show at playdate houses) but one of the 4 movies she has seen was National Velvet. She loved the horse race scenes and didn't understand the rest. Basically if it didn't have a horse, she couldn't care less but it wasn't one of those inane cartoons.

As for the adult humor, I much prefer references to culture over dirty jokes but I know DD won't understand them for a while so they don't really offend me. Besides, if I don't laugh at it she won't know its funny.


----------



## lisalou (May 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sisyphus* 
Just curious, the gratuitous violence and name calling in Bugs Bunny doesn't bother you, but the stuff in movies like Cars and Shrek does? (you didn't mention those specifically, but they seem to be the two most often brought up in this thread).

If so, that is really interesting to me. I let my kids watch Shrek, Cars and their ilk, but won't let them watch BB because of the violence, constant name calling and racial/ethnic insensitivity (which were par for the course for the era they were produced in, but IMO are completely inappropriate and *not* OK in 2007).

I get WAY more upset at hearing characters disparage one another over and over again (i.e. "stupid", "moron", "dummy" etc.) and racial insensitivity sends me over the edge (i.e. I remember seeing "black face" in BB on numerous occasions) but the female cars "flashing headlights" - doesn't bother me at all simply because my sons don't have a clue what the adult context of that might be. They get that the girls are flirting, but nothing more.

Interesting thread







Different strokes for different folks. Always interesting to "hear" what other people think.

I've actually never seen Cars and have seen Shrek. Actually didn't think it was that good of a movie. Innuendo doesn't bother me lack of imagination tends to.

As for Bugs Bunny, we haven't shown that to dd yet. Wallace and Grommit and the Muppet Show, yes. And no, cartoon violence doesn't bother me. Not sure why. Nothing like a great pratfall or the ACME company. And anything outmoded in the shows are the beginning of a discussion. As when dd saw early Mickey Mouse cartoons and the blatant racism in them. I have banned those but after discussion. And when dd does get to watch Bugs Bunny we'll be screening those as well.

Actually what bothers me more about Cars, Shrek, etc. is the marketing tie-ins. The toys, etc are all geared for children younger than who should be watching the movies. But that's another thread. I like something for adults in kids shows or movies. It's what I like about old movies as well. A subtle play of humor that gives multiple levels of enjoyment.


----------



## homemademomma (Apr 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PiePie* 
i'm with *mtbikelover*, both on _cars_ and on movies that appeal to both adults and kids. no sexual content that would make you squirm to watch with your kids, but jokes that appeal to the grownups in the room have always been there -- e.g., the original "sesame st.," _free to be you and me,_ i could go on and on.

?? am i too young to get this reference??


----------



## tiffer23 (Nov 7, 2005)

I know this is on page 3 and you might not even read my post, but I could have written yours! My son is ony 18 months old, but one day brought the movie to me and I put it on for him. He LOVED it! He watches at least part of it every day now. He really really loves it. And I don't mind him watching tv/movies. But the random little things really bother me. What I've had to remember is that most things, he won't get at all. *I* get it, but he won't. Still. *sigh* I don't know. I'm going to let him watch it. I guess we'll just talk about proper things vs. improper when the time comes.


----------

